# We're in ur Cornwallz....



## the button (Aug 26, 2008)

.... eatin ur pasties.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 26, 2008)

You're welcome to the pasties. Fancy a pint sometime?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 26, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> You're welcome to the pasties. Fancy a pint sometime?



wat about you & herinvan tomorrow at Praa?...or Tinners on Thurs?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> wat about you & herinvan tomorrow at Praa?...or Tinners on Thurs?



Yes we want to see mrs elder too.


----------



## cesare (Aug 27, 2008)

It'd be grand if you and Mrs could come along GE! Hopefully Backatcha too


----------



## The Groke (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in ur Cornwallz too.



Going back tomorrow though.

I will miss the green.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 27, 2008)

That all sounds feasible. I think BB may still be stuck in a field up country.


----------



## cesare (Aug 28, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> I'm in ur Cornwallz too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck's sake Swarfy


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 28, 2008)

You've woken up


----------



## cesare (Aug 28, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> You've woken up



Yep


----------



## two sheds (Aug 28, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> You've woken up



And me, I've woken up too


----------



## cesare (Aug 28, 2008)

Tis drizzly today


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 28, 2008)

That's mizzle, not drizzle.


----------



## cesare (Aug 28, 2008)

Mizzle shizzle


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2008)

where aboots are you?


----------



## cesare (Aug 28, 2008)

Near Redruth


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

Isn't everywhere in cornwall near Redruth


----------



## cesare (Aug 28, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Isn't everywhere in cornwall near Redruth



Fairly much


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 28, 2008)

cesare said:


> Tis drizzly today


it's cornwall, its nearly always damp to some degree.


----------



## Voley (Aug 28, 2008)

Redruth's 'up country' for me.


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 28, 2008)

the button said:


> .... eatin ur pasties.



We're coming to Penzance on Saturday !


----------



## cesare (Aug 30, 2008)

We're back now 

Many many thanks to Sheddy and Bosky and also lovely to see Ground Elder and BackatchaBandit 

Hope you have a good time Maidmarian!


----------



## The Groke (Aug 30, 2008)

cesare said:


> Fuck's sake Swarfy




Back in sandpit now.



A few lovely days in the country at Swarf-folks place nr Saltash.

Nowt but fields, cows and friendly old folk buying me pints of Cornish Tribute.

*bliss*


----------



## two sheds (Aug 30, 2008)

cesare said:


> We're back now
> 
> Many many thanks to Sheddy and Bosky and also lovely to see Ground Elder and BackatchaBandit
> 
> Hope you have a good time Maidmarian!



Great to see you both, lovely week all round i'd say  . Would have liked to have caught the fiddle-dee-dee music but can't have everything eh.


----------



## the button (Aug 30, 2008)

two sheds said:


> lovely week all round i'd say



It was indeed. And it wasn't all fiddle-dee-dee, you know. There was a muppet dance from _Mitteleuropa _ and a couple of songs. Proper folk songs -- you can always tell by the bodycount.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 30, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Nowt but fields, cows and friendly old folk buying me pints of Cornish Tribute.



first August Bank holiday around Landulph I got invited onto the Annual Chapel Stripper Cruise...

"No... my wife would kill me."
"Ours don't talk to us for a year."



glad to see y'all got back safely. 

I fergot to say I was chatting to some bikergrrrls yesterday...with Notts accents...didn't dare ask if one was Maidmarian.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 1, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> Annual Chapel Stripper Cruise...




Not sure ours was that sort of village...


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 10, 2008)

cesare said:


> Hope you have a good time Maidmarian!



It rained.

And rained ----------------

Some good storms though !


----------



## cesare (Sep 10, 2008)

Maidmarian said:


> It rained.
> 
> And rained ----------------
> 
> Some good storms though !



Ach, and they were saying it was going to improve in September.

We had some fog


----------

